# my computer is only using 2 speakers of my 5.1 suround system!



## blackhawk0258 (May 17, 2011)

about a year ago, i recieved a logitech 5.1 surround sound system and it worked perfectly, but recently i noticed that i didnt have any voices when watching movies. my computer still says that it is 5.1 surround sound but i am only hearing sound out of my front left and right. its not that my speakers are bad because i still hear things out of them but not what should be coming out of them. for exampe, my center speaker is playing what is coming out of my front left and right. please help me!!!


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Output per speaker varies according to the source. You can test the speakers using the audio chipset software. There should be an option to test and configure each speaker. If you get a test signal to each speaker during the test, the speakers are still good.

For 5.1 audio, you will need to be using a true 5.1 audio source (ie: DVD movie or games). If you are only using stereo audio sources, by default, you will only get audio to the front left/right speakers (and the sub). If you are getting audio to any other speakers from a stereo source, then it is being simulated, most likely by the audio software.


----------



## blackhawk0258 (May 17, 2011)

Oddba11 said:


> Output per speaker varies according to the source. You can test the speakers using the audio chipset software. There should be an option to test and configure each speaker. If you get a test signal to each speaker during the test, the speakers are still good.
> 
> For 5.1 audio, you will need to be using a true 5.1 audio source (ie: DVD movie or games). If you are only using stereo audio sources, by default, you will only get audio to the front left/right speakers (and the sub). If you are getting audio to any other speakers from a stereo source, then it is being simulated, most likely by the audio software.


i've run the sound test from the control panel and it only puts out sound for my front left and front right but music and other things running just from my computer use the other speakers.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If you used the audio test (the Windows test with the Windows sound files), those are all stereo.

The audio chipset/sound card software will have a speaker configuration and test function.


----------



## blackhawk0258 (May 17, 2011)

Oddba11 said:


> If you used the audio test (the Windows test with the Windows sound files), those are all stereo.
> 
> The audio chipset/sound card software will have a speaker configuration and test function.


mine is retarded and doesnt. i have tested using speaker tests ive found online, alone with the speaker configuration test using windows. i still have nothing


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Reinstall/update the audio drivers.

Ensure you have 5.1 or 7.1 speakers selected in the audio setup.

What is your PC brand/model and/or your sound card/audio chipset brand/model? And how are the speakers connected to the sound card.


----------



## blackhawk0258 (May 17, 2011)

Oddba11 said:


> Reinstall/update the audio drivers.
> 
> Ensure you have 5.1 or 7.1 speakers selected in the audio setup.
> 
> What is your PC brand/model and/or your sound card/audio chipset brand/model? And how are the speakers connected to the sound card.


reinstalled the drivers and nothing seemed to happen.
i have windows 7, sound card by realtek, sound card driver is realtek AC'97 Audio. my speakers are connected by 3 audio ports in the back: ctr bass, rear speaker, front. these then go to my sub woofer and splits the the other various speakers.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I should have guessed as much from the beginning. Win7 and RealTek do NOT work well together. It is trial and error with various driver versions until you find one that works. 

With that said, I could not get surround sound to work with my Asus M2N-Sli Deluxe with the RealTek HD audio chipset. I could only get stereo audio to function properly.


----------



## blackhawk0258 (May 17, 2011)

ugh, ok. thanks for the help.


----------

